# Wideband Install



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone installed there own Wideband 02 sensor? If so how was it any problems? How did you route it to the interior? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's fairly easy. What O2 controller did you get? I had an extra bung welded in behind and a little higher than the front O2 sensor on the driver's side LT collector. The wires can be run up through a hole that's on the tranny tunnel on the top passenger's side. It has a rubber grommet in it that you can poke a hole in to run the wires through. You get at it on the inside by popping the top of the center console off where the shifter is.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought the wideband over a year ago and I cant rememebr what it is called. it was one of the better reviewed ones. I dont have Cats and was planning on a tune here in a few months so I was wanting to install it before I head up there. Thanks for the info on the hole location, thats what I was looking for.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reason I ask which one is some like the Innovate you need to calibrate for ground offset voltage


----------

